# (For Speculation & Entertainment) Your ‘sona in where?



## Ash Sukea (Aug 22, 2019)

If any webcomic’s author wanted to put your character into their webcomic as a main or frequently recurring character which one would you fervently wish it to be? 
What would they be doing? How would they be introduced? What would their story arc be? How would they and the other characters interact and feel about your character?


----------

